# Reflection on compiling 4000 ports from source



## Alain De Vos (Nov 14, 2021)

1. I use alot of electricity.
2. Sometimes the queue is hold back for compiling the llvms or webkits.
3. Most ports compile without any problem, a few like ypsilon,sage,gap,avidemux really want gcc 10.
4. Comparing to gentoo everything went smooth. No depencies conflicting with other dependencies.
5. A few fetch fails. And while this is a very simple problem it should not happen. But then I should become a maintainer.
6. A few hashes fail, i.e. i did a checksum and it was not ok. Also a very simple problem. But then it should not happen.
7. In all if dependencies of llvm don't happen too often, i'm happy. Because llvm takes 18hrs on my pc.


----------



## eternal_noob (Nov 14, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> A few hashes fail, i.e. i did a checksum and it was not ok.


A reason to format everything and install from scratch.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Nov 14, 2021)

I do a "git pull --rebase --autostash" on quarterly.


----------



## a6h (Nov 14, 2021)

Reflection on your reflection:

1. That's why we need more nuclear power plants, everywhere.
5 & 6. They are related to each other. Porters create checksum with `make makesum` command. It's very unlikely there's a a problem with the remote files themselves. Probably you've lost connection and the tarballs got corrupted, during the fetch target phase..

Question:
Do you use a lot of customised "options" during the build process, or you can just use the prebuild packages?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Nov 14, 2021)

I've been doing this for nearly 20 years and haven't compiled that many ports. Which begs a few questions.


----------



## mer (Nov 14, 2021)

Ahh upgrading from source.  That used to be my method up until 12.0-RELEASE.  I never really customised port options, but there are some good "ports for managing ports while give you a chance to enjoy a glass of Port".  portmaster is the one I used to use.  Update the ports tree, upgrade base source, make buildworld && make kernel && make installkernel && mergemaster && reboot && make installworld && portmaster rebuild all installed ports.  Yep, I would not have a system for a day or so.  But only the installed ports got rebuilt.
Upgrading from source, lost it's appeal, so I went to binary updates, with the understanding that pkgs may be a little bloated.  But over time the ports tree has gotten flavours of some major stuff so it's better.

I don't begrudge anyone the desire to build ports all the time/quarterly:  there are certainly good arguments for maintaining a local pkg repo and rebuilding the world/ports is a good stress test on a machine and the build system.


----------



## a6h (Nov 14, 2021)

drhowarddrfine said:


> I've been doing this for nearly 20 years and haven't compiled that many ports. Which begs a few questions.



I smell LaTeX -- plus dependendies.


----------



## Geezer (Nov 14, 2021)

vigole said:


> 1. That's why we need more nuclear power plants, everywhere.



Yes, renewables just don't work for software. If we can wait a few more decades for fusion, then 4000 ports will be done in seconds.


----------



## Jose (Nov 14, 2021)

Geezer said:


> Yes, renewables just don't work for software. If we can wait a few more decades for fusion, then 4000 ports will be done in seconds.


A physicist I knew who worked on fusion power told me this as a joke "fusion power is 50 years in the future, and always will be." That was more than 25 years ago. It's still funny.


----------



## msplsh (Nov 15, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> 1. I use alot of electricity


Another reason people want to mix pkg and ports...


----------



## Geezer (Nov 15, 2021)

Jose said:


> A physicist I knew who worked on fusion power told me this as joke "fusion power is 50 years in the future, and always will be." That was more than 25 years ago. It's still funny.



I've got a fusion reactor, been using it for years. Just can't find the on/off switch.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Nov 20, 2021)

Yeah plasma tend to be unstable and doesn't like to be tied in closed spaces even not in strong electromagnetic fields.
It would not surprise me if solarwinds have influence on the earths temperature ...

By the way, i did UNSET OPTIONS GSSAPI & IMAGEMAGICK , because both have tendency to create conflicts i.e. one versions of it doesn't like another version of it.
I also disabled GOLD&LTO


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Nov 20, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> … compiling 4000 …



Is that before lessening the load with poudriere (-devel) prefetching of packages?


----------



## Alain De Vos (Nov 21, 2021)

Number of prefetches i did : 0. I don't use poudriere-devel, just poudriere.
What is interesting is that i must plan an "update strategy" due to the large number of ports , that is the patches are coming more frequently in to quarterly then i am able to compile in time.  So i will do a regular "update" i.e. now and then and leave the system, like it is, in between.
There is only one port i will frequently update , and that is firefox-esr. My exposure to the external world.


----------

